# happy Birthday PrettyGhoul



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A very Happy Birthday to you Barbara. How are things in Bluckyville?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

*Happy Birthday, Barbara*


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday PrettyGhoul!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy B-Day PrettyGhoul!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy B Day Pretty Ghoul


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

HAppy Bday PG


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Happy B'day


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday PG!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I hope you're having a wonderful day!

Don't do anything I wouldn't do. If that fails, buy shoes!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

And a big fat HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you PG


----------



## biggnboog (Oct 11, 2008)

Happy birthday.!!!!


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday PG


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

WoW PG almost missed giving you the "happy birthday" song!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY PG!!!I hope it was a really good one.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday PG!!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday, PG


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Thank you everyone!! I really appreciate it!! I had a nice birthday...it was half day of work, come home and check email and snail mail...I was notified today I'm working the polls on Nov 4th (long day 5AM to when ever) I was hoping to be a deputy so I could be deputized for a day but I'll be an inspector, a birthday freebie from the most pricey spa in Sarasota (I am so taking advantage of that), an email bday card from my sister in Iraq and a bday card from a friend from HS in NC upset that her first grade students spilled pepsi all over the envelope, (she sent me the card in a manila envelope with an explanation and still sounded pissed, to funny) a few calls from other people, dinner at a steak house, a double chocolate birthday cake from a bakery, two glasses of cabernet sauvignon...who could ask for more? Oh except I popped in at Big Lots this AM and bought one more blucky, shhhhhh no one knows.*


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

_*Happy Belated B-day Barbara!
*_Sounds like you had a good one!!!  PS ~ worry not, we won't tell you got another blucky! heeheehee :devil: LOL


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------

